# Bitte um Hilfe Script gesucht



## seppe (11. Nov 2005)

Hallo!!

ich möchte in einer Web/Html Seite mehere Links anbieten.

mein Wunsch wäre es wenn man den Link gedrückt hat das vor
dem Link ein Bild (ein "ok" haken) erscheint, das dem  jenigen zeigt das er da
schon gedrückt hat.

Zur Info:
Die Webseite (links) verweisen auf eine andere Seite und gehen in einem neuen Fenster auf
das heißt die Seite mit dem Links wird nicht aktualisiert!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Java ??


----------



## Oni (11. Nov 2005)

redest du von java oder von javascript? da ist ein unterschied.

link <--


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2005)

Java != JavaScript...

/verschoben


----------



## seppe (11. Nov 2005)

Das ist egal Java oder Java Script / es muss im Endeffekt die Funktion umsetzen


----------



## Exceptionist (11. Nov 2005)

reicht dir nicht, daß man verschiedene Farben für besuchte Links nutzen kann??

nimm doch einfach ne farbe, die der hintergrundfarbe fast entspricht.
so kann man den link noch lesen, aber man weiss, daß er besucht ist.


----------

